# The best one yet



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

told the ole Lady about the buck and the posted clown photos and how Kiwi got the make up off the photo to find it was 2buck after all...

The ole Lady laughed,

any mind twisting moments on dwt you care to share, I still laugh at work about some stuff on here


----------

